# 68 backspacing



## DragCamaro (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi, my names mark, and my dad and i are restoring a 68 gto and were about to put a rear disk conversion on it. we were planning on ordering the wheels at the same time, so im wanting to know what backspacing im going to need to run 15X10s on it. 
The car has a 455 with ram air 400 heads on it and 10.5:1 pistons (on a 72cc head) so its pushing 11. eldebrock intake manifold with a holley 850 carb, hooker ceramic super comps, and a pretty big cam. i dont have any current pics, but heres a few befores
























thanks, Mark


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe 5.5" backspacing is what you need, I just did a 4 wheel disc conversion to my 67 and the rear Cragar wheels are very close to the calipers.

Good luck,


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

OMG! Now that looks like a fun project. Hope to see the pix of the progress.


----------



## DragCamaro (Nov 19, 2006)

ehhh... its got its ups and its downs, downs are that its not mine and its been a long process, ups are that i dont have to pay for it and ill get to drive it when its done. if i can find my camara ill give u some better pics


----------



## DragCamaro (Nov 19, 2006)

heres some more current pics


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

SWEEEEEETTTT!!! :cool


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Very impressive. What a difference!!! Congrats on the finished product. Have fun driving it...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like you and your dad do really nice work Mark. :cheers


----------

